# bacopa caroliniana



## collins (May 24, 2006)

I have quite a bit in my pond. It grows and spreads in the shallows. It grows up out of the water and flowers. 

Does anyone think it would be a bad idea to introduce it to the tank. I assume the procedure would be to take a cutting and plant it like you would a stem plant. Is that right? What possible harm could come? Would I risk introducing a new algae or bacteria by doing this?


----------



## hOAGART (May 13, 2004)

go for it ! might look pretty good in the aquarium.

:thumbsup:


----------



## collins (May 24, 2006)

Yeah, I am trying to think of a reason not to do it, but I can't think of one. If anyone can, please let me know.


----------



## Clone (Feb 29, 2004)

There are all sorts of critters clinging on collected plants. I say use them but make sure you dip them in a mild bleach, peroxide or permanganate solution before introducing them to your tank. I do not remember the ratio's to use for the different disinfectants though :icon_roll Search the forum for the proper dilution, or wait I am sure someone out there knows.


----------



## deleted_user_4 (Mar 8, 2006)

I have a bunch of Bacopa Caroliniana in my Desktop Low-Tech Nano. It grows like a weed. I started with a single 6" stem and in about 2-3 months, I probably have a bout 3' of the stuff in my tank. The Bacopa is more of a "tankbuster" than the Amazon Sword I have in there.


----------



## aquamoon (Jul 26, 2004)

I can't think of a reason not to do it. Its a good plant for aquariums .


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Yup, I have it in my aquarium and moved some outside to my summer pond tub for the summer. It does great!

If you have fry in the tank then you may want to dip it, but if not then just let your fish snack on the critters that come in. Mosquito larvae, dragonfly larvae, any number of tasty snacks could be stuck on there. I will actually go out to my pond tub and collect live food to dump in for my fish. The only issue would be if there were pesticides sprayed near your pond.


----------



## Cichlid Freq (Apr 22, 2004)

It should work great, if you want to dip it use a 20:1 bleach solution for about 3-4 minutes.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

If you use the Potassium Permanganate, I use a very scientific method.... I splash in enough that the water turns dark purple and plunk in the plants for a minute or two.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Care to send some my way (Illinois)? I'm looking to get some and I would pay for shipping to 60491.


----------



## collins (May 24, 2006)

If you can send some sort of pre-paid package to send it in, then I'd be more than happy to send you some.


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm sorry crazie.eddie - I didn't see your post until now. Give me about a month and I'll gladly send you some if you don't get them from collins. I just trimmed, but it should bounce back in no time.


----------



## crazie.eddie (May 31, 2004)

Collins, I'm not sure how much the package would weigh when you send it to me, so it would not know how much it would costs. It's like counting your chickens before they're hatched. Also, it would probably costs me more, since I have to spend money to send a box within a box to you. It would be much better if you let me know how much it would cost for you to send the plants with some stems, wrapped with wet newspaper, inside a fish bag.

JenThePlantGeek, I'm in no rush. I've been looking for aquatic weeds, since they have very little requirements and grow well.


----------

